
Formal Requirements for Virtualizable Third Generation Architectures (1974) [pdf] - adgasf
http://cs.nyu.edu/courses/fall14/CSCI-GA.3033-010/popek-goldberg.pdf
======
moyix
You may also be interested in seeing how well the x86 processor met these
requirements (before they added hardware virtualization support, of course):

[https://www.usenix.org/legacy/events/sec2000/robin.html](https://www.usenix.org/legacy/events/sec2000/robin.html)

This is the reason why early versions of VMware (ca 1998-2006) had to use
dynamic binary translation for virtualization.

